# Canned cherry tomatoes



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

We’re having a hard time finding these.

A friend who’s home recovering from the virus sent us a recipe (I think from Pintrest) for roasted; onions, bell peppers, Italian sausage, gnocchi and ‘canned cherry tomatoes.’

Daughter tried it because the only way she’s ever used gnocchi’s has been in her delicious chicken and gnocchi soup which is a copy cat from Olive Garden chicken gnocchi soup. She was interested how gnocchis would taste roasted. (bland). But it made a nice meal and maybe semi healthy with all the roasted veggies. I don’t normally eat sausage but roasted sweet Italian sausage with the fennel was really good! She invited me over and then sent home a dish for my lunch. She always rolls her eyes because I divided it up into two meals. 

I don’t really know why the recipe called for canned cherry tomatoes Instead of regular tomatoes but daughter substituted. I don’t know where people come up with these recipes that have things in them that we can’t find around here!

I’m still hunting for peanut oil for my stir fry.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> We’re having a hard time finding these.
> 
> I don’t really know why the recipe called for canned cherry tomatoes Instead of regular tomatoes but daughter substituted. I don’t know where people come up with these recipes that have things in them that we can’t find around here!
> 
> I’m still hunting for peanut oil for my stir fry.


Why canned I wonder, seems fresh would be better for using in that. What about grape tomatoes? I love sweet Italian sausage with fennel. Goes well on pizza.

No peanut oil!? Ridiculous, it's in every grocery store here, even Academy has it and probably Cabela's and Bass Pro Shop.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ya know, I think plum tomato’s would be fine, I don’t think you would notice the
difference. 
Have you tried sesame oil? It adds a delicious layer to Asian cooking, however,
just a smidgen of it does the trick along with olive oil.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Ya know, I think plum tomato’s would be fine, I don’t think you would notice the
> a difference.
> Have you tried sesame oil? It adds a delicious layer to Asian cooking, however,
> just a smidgen of it does the trick along with olive oil.


You used to was Graham Kerr didn't you. The Galloping Gourmet.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I've never seen canned cherry tomatoes. They aren't sold here. Both Meijer and Kroger have strong ethnic food sections and they don't have them. They appear to be imported, an Italian thing based on the labels I saw online.


I'm with Wooley or just use diced as I can't believe any canned tomato is going to remain whole as it is stirred and cooked.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Re; peanut oil. I read its good for high temp when frying.

Went to Asian market yesterday. No peanut oil. I See it online but in like a gallon jug and until I know it’s going to enhance my stirfry I don’t want that much peanut oil sitting around


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> You used to was Graham Kerr didn't you. The Galloping Gourmet.


Graham Kerr used sesame oil? I really didn’t watch him. I was more devoted
to my favorite French man, Jacques Pepin! :kiss:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Re; peanut oil. I read its good for high temp when frying.
> 
> Went to Asian market yesterday. No peanut oil. I See it online but in like a gallon jug and until I know it’s going to enhance my stirfry I don’t want that much peanut oil sitting around


Yes a fairly high smoke point. There are other oils used as well. A lot of stores here have frying oil, vegetable, canola, peanut in 5 gallon (35 lb) jugs.

https://www.thespruceeats.com/type-...ks normally use soybean,is also a good choice.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Re; peanut oil. I read its good for high temp when frying.
> 
> Went to Asian market yesterday. No peanut oil. I See it online but in like a gallon jug and until I know it’s going to enhance my stirfry I don’t want that much peanut oil sitting around





Krogers has it in 1.5 pints. https://www.kroger.com/stores/search?searchText=florida


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Graham Kerr used sesame oil? I really didn’t watch him. I was more devoted
> to my favorite French man, Jacques Pepin! :kiss:


Yes in later life cutting down/fats, butter, cream. He used a mixture of sesame and olive oils such as you described. The Galloping Gourmet TV show was on from 1969 to 1971. I used to watch it on PBS I think.


https://www.seattleweekly.com/news/former-tv-chef-graham-kerr-has-a-different-message-now/


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen canned cherry tomatoes either. Canned tomatoes typically are skinned, and skinning a bunch of cherry tomatoes seems really inefficient.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

huesmann said:


> I don't think I've ever seen canned cherry tomatoes either. Canned tomatoes typically are skinned, and skinning a bunch of cherry tomatoes seems really inefficient.


Commercial canning operations don't hand wash or peel anything. There are machines to do that.

Tomato sorting machine









Tomato peeling machine


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I agree, peanut oil is in every grocery store, But, so are cherry tomatoes.


I would suppose that canned cherry tomatoes are used in areas where you can't get fresh year round.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> I agree, peanut oil is in every grocery store, But, so are cherry tomatoes.
> 
> 
> I would suppose that canned cherry tomatoes are used in areas where you can't get fresh year round.


We can't get fresh year round (except hothouse) and I have never seen them either. The maker of the recipe might have called for cherry tomatoes because they are often a little more acidic and either they preferred the taste or wanted the acidity to do something in the recipe. Agree that plum tomatoes or probably any canned tomato would work. Our daughter 'puts up' a lot of stuff from their garden (sauces, etc.) and prefer San Marzano and I do like the taste but don't know how common they are over the counter.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

When I looked up canned cherry tomatoes, they were all Italian brand names. Whether from Italy or not, I don't know. Maybe Two Knots will know.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> I agree, peanut oil is in every grocery store, But, so are cherry tomatoes.
> 
> 
> I would suppose that canned cherry tomatoes are used in areas where you can't get fresh year round.


Well sorry Niki they aren't here year round and I've never seen or heard of canned cherry tomatoes either.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Well sorry Niki they aren't here year round and I've never seen or heard of canned cherry tomatoes either.



We are very tomato producing :wink2: -



California Tomatoes. For one variety, plum or processing tomatoes, California accounts for 95% of U.S. production and 35% of world production. How much does a tomato truck hold? A typical tomato truck holds 50,000 pounds of tomatoes, which is about 300,000 tomatoes.

*California Tomatoes and Tomato Prodcution - SeeCalifornia*


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

haha...I looked in my pantry today!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I just found them on Amazon multi-packs around $3/4 per can 6 to 24 cans per pack.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Daughter ordered the canned cherry tomatoes from Amazon but they aren’t here yet so last night she made the same dish using fresh cherry tomatoes.

It tasted wonderful with the lightly roasted tomatoes. 

Only problem is that it’s 75° in the office and I have to wear a jacket now because as I was eating the cherry tomatoes, by stabbing each one with my fork, I didn’t notice they were squirting little red dot onto my blouse.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh no.

Amazon delivered the box today. 5 of 6 cans are dented.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Amazon delivered the box today. 5 of 6 cans are dented.



Tomatoes are risky for Botulism. :sad:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

They came to my house so I opened them. When I called daughter and told her she asked “how badly dented”. I about freaked out. I never buy anything dented.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You can hydrolyze Botulism toxin ( a protein) with enough heat, but, knowing what I know of you, that probably wouldn't appeal to you. :biggrin2:
Or me.


I can't really see the point of trying it anyway, if the recipe was good with fresh tommy toes. Canned usually has less flavor & less vitamins & minerals.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You can ship them back for free. Did you ever do that? It’s easy just
contact the seller and tell them why you’re returning them. They’ll give you
a return receipt to print out...take it to your nearest UPS store ...they will
pack it up and ship it back for free.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Amazon delivered the box today. 5 of 6 cans are dented.


Contact Amazon on chat or other and tell them of the damage and that you are worried they might get contaminated. Amazon will likely say they will ship more and you should keep the dented cans to do with as you wish. I've never needed to do this but I know folks who buy #10 cans of dehydrated goods for long term storage that have done it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Where were they from? What brand?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I signed up for a monthly order of can dog food. After a couple of months I cancelled it and they
sent it anyhow...
I contacted the seller and said that I had cancelled this order, and that I would except this order,
but none after this. 

The seller contacted me and said, they are giving me a refund, and I can keep
the order, I was surprised cause I told them that I would except this order...It was 12:00...how 
much were the tomatoes?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Never heard of this brand before. Today noticed on one dented can a 2nd smaller dent at a different spot.

She used a $25 Amazon gift card an said she had a few dollars left. 












Nik, tomato toes. hahaha


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Never heard of this brand before. Today noticed on one dented can a 2nd smaller dent at a different spot.


Mutti appears to be a very old Italian brand of tomato products.

https://www.mutti-parma.com/us/mutti-tomatoes

Check the Pepperoni Rice Stuffed Mussels with Lemon Ailoi under the Recipes tab. I bet if TK looks at this she'll be making it soon. It has that pinch of red chili flakes she like so much.:biggrin2:


----------

